# Where can you buy sterilite in the uk?



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

im trying to find sterilite plastic tubs, anyone no where you can get them from in the uk?
i can only find them in america.

cheers


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

bump:up:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

What about really useful boxes instead?? Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!


----------

